# Flyfishing Club



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Is there a flyfishing club in the Brazosport area? I have never even cast a fly. I am a rod builder and have a request for a fly rod. I need to learn to cast a flyrod to get the feel and learn how to set up a flyrod. I don't want to just throw a rod together, I want it to be something my customer can be proud of.
Pat


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

PM Johnny Quest (on this board) with your questions. Randall builds some fine rods of all varieties and he can be a good source of information. 

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)

patfatdaddy said:


> Is there a flyfishing club in the Brazosport area? I have never even cast a fly. I am a rod builder and have a request for a fly rod. I need to learn to cast a flyrod to get the feel and learn how to set up a flyrod. I don't want to just throw a rod together, I want it to be something my customer can be proud of.
> Pat


I belong to the Texas FlyFishers here in Houston. I do not know of any club in the Brazosport area.

We have a rod building course taught by several of out members. Contact Frank Schlicht <[email protected]> head of our Education Committee and see if he can help. Tell him I sent you.

Good luck
Dave Kelly


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Pat, I build fly rods. What weight of rod is it? What brand of blank are you using? The main thing on a fly rod is not to make it too tip heavy. On a 7 through 9 weights I like to use a Pac Bay channel lock reel seat on mine. Be sure that the reel that your customer is going to use will fit the reel seat. On an eight weight that I recently built I used two Fugi alconite guides, a 16 and a 12, followed by a size 6 double foot wire guide and the rest were 5's.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Speaking of Randall. He's building a rod for me and I haven't heard from him in a while. He does build a nice fly rod though.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I want to learn to flyfish so that I will know how a rod is supposed to perform. I trust that all of you are giving me good advice which I will use as needed, but I want to learn and use a fly rod a few times before I build one to sell. Ellis, I wrote down what you posted and will probably use it.
Thanks for the help guys
Pat


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

There used to be a very small group that would meet at the Sea Center. I've been meaning to call out there and see if anyone knows who they are and when they meet. I'd love to join a group in the Brazosport area.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

PFD - it might take you awhile if you want to learn to work a flyrod first. Although highly advisable you probably wont learn to handle the rod correctly without repeated practice and proper instruction. You wouldn't want to design/build a flyrod based upon your first few casting secessions. Just choose a good blank with the characteristics required for the Owner. Really fast to moderate tip flex, line weight, multi-sections, etc. Use quality guides and components and everything should turnout all right!


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

ok, well come out of hiding for you , but you have to build us a rod with our name on it. 
we are called the "Sea-Center Fly fishers", we are only about 20 deep, and about 8 show up to meetings , really and truthfully, all are very knowledge -able, but most of our meeting consist of telling stories, and talking about fly fishing. I really enjoy it, its a great time to just sit back and relax with a few old salts, that like to flyfish. we meet every 3rd wed, at sea center, at 6:30 pm, and thats the jist of it. All are welcome, and i formally invite anyone to show up. If anyone wants to get involved just shoot me an email or just post up and i will help you out. Warning: we are not stuck up snob wanna be flyfishers, we just a few local guys that actually fly fish the water we talk about. 
surfside person


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Good info. Do the Sea-Center Fly Fishers ever do any outings?


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

*outing*

we have not had one in the time i have been there, we had a tying night, kayak night, and stuff, but, not a fishing outing that i am aware of. 
i might have missed it. we are looking to set one soon.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

surfsideperson said:


> we have not had one in the time i have been there, we had a tying night, kayak night, and stuff, but, not a fishing outing that i am aware of.
> i might have missed it. we are looking to set one soon.


That is what I am interested in, outings, an "excuse" to go to say Port O or Rockport or heck around here for that matter.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Stuart, No more need for an excuse. The Texas Flyfishers have saltwater outings for it's members every month except January and December (this is when we have our Christmas Party). In the next day or so, I'll be posting the schedule for 2009, with the first one being February 28 in E. Matagorda Bay (1 of 2). Our list also includes several in Port O'Connor and Rockport, as well as West Galveston Bay, one for SLP (provided another storm doesn't visit us in September again and we hope to end the year over off Bolivar. Our two "featured" events are teh Port O'Connor One Fly, in July and the Redfish Rodeo in Rockport, the second weekend in October. Here are a few shots from one of our outings. 
We also have the same for freshwater, if you are so inclined. Look us up. Here is the link to our site

http://www.texasflyfishers.org/

Also, check out the fly tying festival at the top of the forum.

I hope to see you on the water soon.

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Aninal Chris. Yes, I log on every once in a while over there. I'll probably send my membership in this year even though the chances of me making many meetings in Houston are pretty slim (even working in Houston two days a week) I would like to do some of the outings. I used to fish East Matagorda more than I do now and it has been many years since I fished Port O. I am a hack with a fly rod and you pretty much won't find me without a baitcaster in reach, but when the opportunity arises I'll break the buggy whip out.


----------

